# Semo Imprints



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

What's up everybody?!

Has anybody out there ordered any custom screen transfers from Semo Imprints? I received some samples from them and the samples look great. I am now wondering if any forum members actually place an order through Semo and can give any feedbacks about their order.

Their prices are pretty competitive. 

Thanks!
Eddie


----------



## Ellas_Embroidery (Oct 25, 2006)

I ordered 100 2-Color Transfers from them for a theatrical competition I set up at in another town. Great transfers. Have no problem with them.

Jim


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

Ellas_Embroidery said:


> I ordered 100 2-Color Transfers from them for a theatrical competition I set up at in another town. Great transfers. Have no problem with them.
> 
> Jim


Thanks for the input Jim.


----------



## shirtstogo (Jun 7, 2008)

I use them all the time. Best prices around. If you need a true 4color process print, use Freedom prints. If you need it in a hurry, go SEMO all the way. Most of my orders are to me the same week.


----------



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

Could you please provide the website for Semo Imprints? Thanks!


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

Semo Imprints


----------



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

So how is the quality on these cause their prices are amazing. I would love to hear more about this place!


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

me too! hows the hand? i need to place an order today, i may use them...


djmas1998 said:


> So how is the quality on these cause their prices are amazing. I would love to hear more about this place!


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

djmas1998 said:


> So how is the quality on these cause their prices are amazing. I would love to hear more about this place!


The quality is EXCELLENT! I live in Cali and there is no way that I can get that price around here! Call them to get free samples! Good luck!


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Semo - just got my first order - any clues on application temps and times would be appreciated - they don't work at the settings I have for FM Expressions (375º - 5-8 secs)


----------



## Ellas_Embroidery (Oct 25, 2006)

I pressed them at 375 deg. for 15 seconds.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you! Do you print them on cotton or polyester? These seem to work on poly right away but it is NOT staying on the cotton - grr!


----------



## Ellas_Embroidery (Oct 25, 2006)

I use 50/50 almost all the time. Try both hot peel and cold peel and see which one works better.


----------



## plan-it (Jun 3, 2008)

MayanXic said:


> Thank you! Do you print them on cotton or polyester? These seem to work on poly right away but it is NOT staying on the cotton - grr!


We generally always use 100% cotton, did you ever get the SEMO transfers working correctly on the cotton? Also, on the SEMO samples I received I found the transfer paper very sticky ... what I mean is when I use Dowling Graphics transfers, the paper doesn't stick to the shirt at all ... the transfer paper on the SEMO transfers seems to really be hard to pull off the shirt. Has anyone else experienced this? 

I love Dowling transfers, but their setup charges are killing me.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

plan-it said:


> We generally always use 100% cotton, did you ever get the SEMO transfers working correctly on the cotton? Also, on the SEMO samples I received I found the transfer paper very sticky ... what I mean is when I use Dowling Graphics transfers, the paper doesn't stick to the shirt at all ... the transfer paper on the SEMO transfers seems to really be hard to pull off the shirt. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> I love Dowling transfers, but their setup charges are killing me.


The SEMO service was excellent but the transfers were somewhat tricky, We finally worked with 400 degrees and 4 seconds but lost a few shirts getting to that point. FM Expressions has no setup fees - give them a try - I am very happy with the consistent quality and service. Hope this helps!


----------



## plan-it (Jun 3, 2008)

MayanXic said:


> The SEMO service was excellent but the transfers were somewhat tricky, We finally worked with 400 degrees and 4 seconds but lost a few shirts getting to that point. FM Expressions has no setup fees - give them a try - I am very happy with the consistent quality and service. Hope this helps!


Thank you, I called SEMO today and whoever I spoke to basically gave me the same advice, said my temperature gauge may be faulty and to try 400 instead of 375. I'll check out FM expressions, thanks! 

-Del


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

plan-it said:


> Thank you, I called SEMO today and whoever I spoke to basically gave me the same advice, said my temperature gauge may be faulty and to try 400 instead of 375. I'll check out FM expressions, thanks!
> 
> -Del


You are very welcome!


----------



## cervantez (Mar 22, 2008)

just got 260 2 color transfers, jim was great im pressing this weekend ill let you know all looks good


----------



## cervantez (Mar 22, 2008)

every thing went great.placed twomore orders since first post. pressed med pres at 365 for 12 sec


----------



## jcarreon827 (Mar 7, 2008)

I recieved my first order from them a few weeks ago. I must say I was very pleased. The first transfer just peeled like butter off the shirt! I loved it! I ave to say though it was only a one color, but the pricing is awsome.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm going to order samples from them and see how it goes.


----------



## semoimprints1980 (Sep 10, 2008)

Print the shirts at 375 for 9 seconds. I apologize if you didn't receive instructions on how to print. Also peel the transfer immediately. If you ever have any problems please do not hesitate to call us or email us!!!


----------



## STCNation (Sep 22, 2014)

Semo Imprints are AWESOME...they have great prices and their customer service is GREAT...I'm staying with them!!


----------



## momomc (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm having a lot of difficulty with the print lifting & bubbling after a few washes with these transfers. I'm using both Polyester shirts & 100% cotton shirts. I've even tried 2 different presses. I've been pressing for 12 sec at 375. Any advice please??


----------



## CaptainEoh (Jul 22, 2015)

Could it be the amount of pressure?


----------



## wrslrchick (Jan 14, 2016)

I've had some bad luck with the gold ink from them.


----------



## wrslrchick (Jan 14, 2016)

Me too  And it's embarrassing bc the people had to return their shirt for me to "fix" it. (Which means making them a whole new one) 
I did notice once it bubbles or refuses to stick, it simply WILL NOT stick at all. 


momomc said:


> I'm having a lot of difficulty with the print lifting & bubbling after a few washes with these transfers. I'm using both Polyester shirts & 100% cotton shirts. I've even tried 2 different presses. I've been pressing for 12 sec at 375. Any advice please??


----------



## momomc (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm really starting to freak out here. I have a big job and have done several tests- prepress, increase heat, decrease heat, adjust the pressure and these are still peeling off after a wash/dry. I contacted Semo but did not hear back. I'm using Gildan Cotton Blend T-shirts & Sweatshirts & 100% cotton shirts. PLEASE, any advice to offer??? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Brewcityfurs (May 17, 2018)

I had the same problem, ruined soooo many shirts. I have had no issues with fm expressions transfers and those can pressed at diff heat settings. I complained to semo and they did NOTHING. I would never order from them again or recommend
them.


----------

